# My quest to find an old gem of a cartoon!



## WagsWolf (Aug 28, 2012)

Alright, so I'm searching for a cartoon i watched when i was younger and living and Mexico.
Mexico has a habit of re-running old cartoons and anime like it nobodies business, but on one fateful night as i was falling asleep, I saw the introduction of what seemed to be a Warner Brothers' cartoon in it's old technicolor self, and the title, lost to me, spoke about something about the beauty of nature.

I usually didn't care for these cartoons, but the narrator spoke in a strong American accent and spoke about how the creatures and nature were the bounty of the land and proceeded to go to scenes of animals in their natural habitat.
There was a lizard crawling on a branch, as the narrator spoke about the creature, the lizard stood up and was anthropomorphized into a lizard woman and she showed her flattery at the narrators comments.
Another scene depicted a faun gently eatting grass in a forest, and as the narrator spoke, the deer, became anthropomorphized as well and walked in a sensual matter off the screen.

Now this was all foggy to me at the time, since I was falling into sleep as I watched, and never saw the ending, but remember the scenes, as many animals became furries, and looking back, i really would like to see it again...
I'll admit the cartoon was rather suggestive, because most of the creatures became women and spoke in a sensual matter, like "Oh, boys" and such, but if anyone has a clue to what or where this cartoon can be found or seen, I'd really like to know! I've searched for a good time now, but with no results...
One last thing! It was rather late, so maybe it was some sort of saucy cartoon on a Saturday night, and even though many have told me i probably just dreamed it, i know it exists...
If anyone could lend me their time and help find it, I'd really appreciate it! (r if you have a source of such, anything just let me know >< )


----------



## sunandshadow (Aug 28, 2012)

Maybe Animalympics?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWBMJBGzWG0


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 28, 2012)

It might be this:  Cross Country Detours (1940) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPS9U7SBYW8

This is a clip from the cartoon.  Gotta love the old rotoscope  techniques back then XD

[video=youtube;f7ewdrHU6to]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7ewdrHU6to[/video]


----------



## WagsWolf (Aug 29, 2012)

sunandshadow said:


> Maybe Animalympics?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWBMJBGzWG0


@sunandshadow - No, that wasn't it but i found it entertaining, thanks for that :grin:


Twylyght said:


> It might be this:  Cross Country Detours (1940) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPS9U7SBYW8
> 
> This is a clip from the cartoon.  Gotta love the old rotoscope  techniques back then XD
> 
> [video=youtube;f7ewdrHU6to]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7ewdrHU6to[/video]


@Twylyght - THAT's IT! I watched it and remembered the parts from when i was awake, but i see it! This is it!
Thanks a million! I recently remembered it, but i didn't remember the title or anything, and like a song stuck in ones head, it was bothering me SO much, Thanks again! :mrgreen: 

Altough i feel abit like a furvert, for mostly remembering the sugestive scenes in the cartoon xD
Thanks again guys


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 29, 2012)

lol You're welcome.  I had to google this myself.  I didn't remember the name, but I did remember the strip teasing lizard XD


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Aug 31, 2012)

Twylyght said:


> lol You're welcome.  I had to google this  myself.  I didn't remember the name, but I did remember the strip  teasing lizard XD



Just curious: What _did_ you type on Google to come up with the correct result and not... distractions?


----------

